# How to wash school uniform



## mummylove

I washed summers school uniform last night cus it was dirty and the marks are still in her polo shirt. Any ideas how to get them white again plus how cn u stop the jumpers from getting bobbles?


----------



## lindseymw

When I do a white wash, I always add Vanish Powder (well Asda's version). It does seem to help keep whites white.

In terms of bobbling, not too sure as Joshua's have never bobbled. I have no idea what causes bobbling. I have seen you can use a razor (like you use for shaving) and slowly run it over the top to remove them....but not tried it myself.


----------



## OmarsMum

I hand wash the stain with cold water & vanish before washing them in the washing machine , if it's grease try fairy liquid for dishes works well on them. 

As for bobbling hand wash the jumpers.


----------



## mummylove

cheers. I bought some velcro curls to get them out. And i was gonna get some vanish oxy tomorrow as the one i have is different


----------



## rosie272

Don't wash any jumpers or wool in fabric softener, that causes bobbling. Or as lynsey said, you can shave the bobbles off with a disposable razor, that does work but just be gentle x


----------



## mummylove

Thanks for that. I am annoyed. Washed her uniform and there is pen mark on her jumper


----------



## Laucu

Emma got paint on her polo shirt and Vanish Gold got it out in five minutes! That's the worst stain I've had to tackle so far


----------



## mummylove

Laucu said:


> Emma got paint on her polo shirt and Vanish Gold got it out in five minutes! That's the worst stain I've had to tackle so far

Ill give that a try thanks


----------



## CormacksGirl

mummylove said:


> Thanks for that. I am annoyed. Washed her uniform and there is pen mark on her jumper

For pen marks ( Biro ) try spraying with hairspray then rub with hand soap and wash as usual!


----------



## mummylove

This is the state summer come out of school today
 



Attached Files:







10570300_10204484355886802_5093476887568369720_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 33


----------



## WW1

Eek! That'll be a good test for the suggestions on here! Looks like your LO had lots of fun in school!


----------



## rosie272

mummylove said:


> This is the state summer come out of school today



Wow! What are they doing in class? I don't know if vanish would take all that out of white?


----------



## mummylove

I am seriously not happy at all. This polo shirt i only got thursday. I have washed it normally then washed with vanish and ive just tried stain devils then wash and not moving. I am fuming now. OH is going into the school tomorrow while i am at gym


----------



## mummylove

School gave us a new polo shirt cus oh went in


----------



## rosie272

mummylove said:


> School gave us a new polo shirt cus oh went in


:thumbup:


----------



## mummylove

The school had a right cheek. She tells my oh that school should be play time. So will they be happy if i send her to school in that polo shirt. Soon be moaning


----------



## Laucu

mummylove said:


> The school had a right cheek. She tells my oh that school should be play time. So will they be happy if i send her to school in that polo shirt. Soon be moaning

Yeah the odd splash is understandable, but that polo shirt looks like they didn't put an apron on him at all!


----------



## tallybee

I soak whites in a bleach solution before washing if they're heavily marked :thumbup:

My kids often get loads of stains on uniform. Doesn't help that there's a grassy slope in the playground that all the kids love rolling down :lol:


----------



## embo216

Do you have to buy branded polos as if you don't I wouldn't! I buy tesco/asda cheapies as they're going to ruin them, especially in reception. My ones come out with whiteboard pen on them and it won't come out however I try!


----------



## tallybee

embo216 said:


> Do you have to buy branded polos as if you don't I wouldn't! I buy tesco/asda cheapies as they're going to ruin them, especially in reception. My ones come out with whiteboard pen on them and it won't come out however I try!

Same here, they're much cheaper!


----------



## hattiehippo

tallybee said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Do you have to buy branded polos as if you don't I wouldn't! I buy tesco/asda cheapies as they're going to ruin them, especially in reception. My ones come out with whiteboard pen on them and it won't come out however I try!
> 
> Same here, they're much cheaper!Click to expand...

And here. My son's got one logo one for photos etc but the rest are Tescos and have come up clean so far.


----------



## mummylove

Laucu said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> The school had a right cheek. She tells my oh that school should be play time. So will they be happy if i send her to school in that polo shirt. Soon be moaning
> 
> Yeah the odd splash is understandable, but that polo shirt looks like they didn't put an apron on him at all!Click to expand...


Yea i knew that she would have some marks but this was going to far No way was there a apron on her. I still cant get it out and washed it around 10 times now with all different things


----------



## mummylove

embo216 said:


> Do you have to buy branded polos as if you don't I wouldn't! I buy tesco/asda cheapies as they're going to ruin them, especially in reception. My ones come out with whiteboard pen on them and it won't come out however I try!

Have to get polo shirts with the logo on and only the school do them. £7.50 each they are. And the jumpers are £11.50

I have ended up buying loads of plain ones and i dont care what school say.


----------



## embo216

I think you're doing the right thing! I would just keep the branded one for photo day maybe :) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Id send them in with ink stains lol. They are a nightmare to get out!


----------



## mummylove

embo216 said:


> I think you're doing the right thing! I would just keep the branded one for photo day maybe :) x

Thats what i feel like doing. The thing is when the kids come out of school the other kids dont look like my daughter has. We just think they havent been putting a apron on her.



Midnight_Fairy said:


> Id send them in with ink stains lol. They are a nightmare to get out!

I will be doing lol. Ive brought some oxy plus so gonna give that a go


----------



## RachA

The only thing I've found impossible to get out is wipe board pen marks. On the polo shirts they stay black but on proper shirts they fade to red. 
DS has been in school for 3 years now and I've found the proper logoed shirts wash the best. I always wash white on my hottest wash though and if needed soak in vanish. Any marks that won't go I just leave and I've never been told I have to change to top. 
Personally I think keeping them in their logoed tops is much better-from a glance you can see what school they go to plus they look smarter. As I said-the proper ones wash much better-supermarket ones only last a couple of terms but the proper ones will last double the time and so work out cheaper. 

In respect of the jumper bobbling-if it's a proper logoed one then I'd take it back to the shop as they shouldn't do that (obviously assuming you washed it as per the instructions). We took DS's first one back as it bobbled after the first wash. His second one has lasted him 3 years of weekly washes and it still looks brand new now.


----------



## lindseymw

^^ I disagree with Supermarket ones only lasting a short time. We bought some Asda ones when Joshua started school last year and they still look brand new after being washed every week. Jacob is now wearing them this year as Joshua has grown out of them.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lindseymw said:


> ^^ I disagree with Supermarket ones only lasting a short time. We bought some Asda ones when Joshua started school last year and they still look brand new after being washed every week. Jacob is now wearing them this year as Joshua has grown out of them.

Ours lasted after being outgrown too.


----------



## mummylove

I agree logo ones look smarter but 2 ruined already and shes only been there 2 weeks. I cant afford to get a new one every few weeks. Ive got another 2 logo ones uut i dont want them ruined


----------



## missbabypo

We buy tesco polo shirts. I have 8 and save them up til Friday and wash them all (and only them) on an intense 40 degree wash with a glo white sachet (80p for 3 in Asda) and they have been coming out spotless and just as white as when we brought them.

We have 1 logo polo shirt and that is used for school photos and trips x


----------



## hattiehippo

I wouldn't agree that the logo ones are smarter tbh but my son's one is def better quality than the Tesco ones. I washed it last night with a couple of Tesco ones and it's the only one that could get by without ironing and it dried much quicker too.

But I'm sticking with just the one because they are expensive and I don't think it makes any difference as long as it meets the uniform guidelines.


----------



## mummylove

missbabypo said:


> We buy tesco polo shirts. I have 8 and save them up til Friday and wash them all (and only them) on an intense 40 degree wash with a glo white sachet (80p for 3 in Asda) and they have been coming out spotless and just as white as when we brought them.
> 
> We have 1 logo polo shirt and that is used for school photos and trips x

I'll try that thanks


----------

